# Halfords industrial toolbox



## bobbyw55

Online halfords are selling there industrial bottom toolbox for £320 and you get a free top box worth £240. good deal










Just thought i would let you guys know:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Sounds like a great deal! I'm looking for something along these lines or a cabinet/locker for all my goodies


----------



## mattsbmw

bought one myself on that offer


----------



## Rogc

Excellent toolbox, excellent value, just wish I had purchased mine at that price


----------



## Alfa GTV

mattsbmw said:


> bought one myself on that offer


Snap


----------



## bobbyw55

looking good alfa.

I thought the same can't beat it for the cash


----------



## mattsbmw

Alfa GTV said:


> Snap


going slightly off topic, how did you get the stickers off?

something like tardis?


----------



## Shug

I bought the pro red one on same offer couple years ago still going strong.
Still tempted by industrial one tho. Can never have too much storage, right?


----------



## Phil H

I'm selling the top box which is now on ebay - brand new!


----------



## Alfa GTV

mattsbmw said:


> going slightly off topic, how did you get the stickers off?
> 
> something like tardis?


Exactly, tardis removed the stickers pretty easily then I put some poorboys exp on them


----------



## w00044

me too, thanks for the heads up. £319 is a bargain.


----------



## Derekh929

Got two bottom one's a few years back when £250 for two bottom one's as got more off for trade card i think it was extra 5% fantastic value


----------



## N8KOW

Need one of these for my unit!


----------



## bobsabuilder

Can anyone who own one tell me how deep the drawers are?
It doesn't tell you on the Halfords website.

Thanks


----------



## bobsabuilder

Forgot to say, just on the bottom roll cab 6 drawers.

Thanks


----------



## bobsabuilder

Don't need to know now as bought one!


----------



## Mk2Singh

Need to get the top box as already got the bottom roll cab. Anyone got a matching top box for sale?


----------



## J800PAN

Just wonder if you guys still rate this box, The offer of top and bottom cabinet for £299 expires tonight, im really tempted!


----------



## bobsabuilder

Very good value for money at the offer price.


----------



## J800PAN

Thanks for replying, Its something i wasnt looking at buying just yet, i just feel with this offer it may be too good to miss!


----------



## Bero

I cant see the offer online? Is it just in store?


----------



## J800PAN

Wow that serves me right for waiting, last night they had this offer up in their sale and now it looks to have been removed although it did say was on until wednesday!! I even went to branch this morning and spoke to a guy about the offer and even he said it was on till Wednesday


----------



## olliecampbell

Damn. I've been looking for something like this too!


----------



## Phil H

they will do more of the offers this year. Make sure you open them and fully examine them in store!!! so what if it inconvenience's the staff. I have bought 3 in the past and 2 have had to go back due to damage, dents etc BUT the box is mint! no sign of anything on the box so much be poor, manufacturing and Q.control. 

They are excellent boxes for the price, just check them instore first.


----------



## bmw72

Just to say the offer is on again till Wednesday via online they are £349.99 for both.
I did check at store for any damages but the chest was too large to unpack.
They are large items and weight 100kg in two boxes so make sure it will fit into your car and someone strong with you. I took my van so was easy.


----------



## ski nautique

I need to buy one of those


----------



## olliecampbell

bmw72, I like your laptop diagnostic drawer


----------



## durmz

Want want want


----------



## mattsbmw

bmw72 said:


> Just to say the offer is on again till Wednesday via online they are £349.99 for both.
> I did check at store for any damages but the chest was too large to unpack.
> They are large items and weight 100kg in two boxes so make sure it will fit into your car and someone strong with you. I took my van so was easy.


I got the pair of them in my Vectra C Hatchback but only just with the seats down so make sure you do have suitable transport and yes they are very heavy


----------



## bmw72

olliecampbell said:


> bmw72, I like your laptop diagnostic drawer


Thanks I don't have a garage but my drive is right next to my back gate, so all I have to do is wheel it out to the car, I can then do work on it without running back and forth to the shed.
I like the diagnostic drawer too together with the one above with the diagnostic tools to help find faults.
I like to keep organised as it helps when doing the big repair jobs.


----------



## GTISnoopy

Alfa GTV said:


> Snap


They look so much better without the labels.
Think I will have a go at removing mine using your advice in the previous post.


----------



## Derekh929

Remember trade card another 5% disc or cash back sites and discount codes I have two and they are great


----------



## olliecampbell

Hmm real dillemma. At the moment I just need the lower roll cab and for this price I could go for a 2nd hand SnapOn unit on ebay with plenty of change....or get all of this which would set me up for life!


----------



## mattsbmw

Derekh929 said:


> Remember trade card another 5% disc or cash back sites and discount codes I have two and they are great


Trade card doesnt work on these offers


----------



## Radish293

I wish I've been looking at this for a few weeks just kicked myself as its just gone up by £25. Can't stretch to the Halfords but I like a lot.

http://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-350810/...-steel-combination-chest-and-cabinet-set.html


----------



## stevie_m

I'm just waiting for the deal to happen again

Just looked its on again.. Yes


----------



## id_doug

Cracking looking deal there :thumb:


----------



## bmw72

Best thing about them is the top box is the same depth as the bottom cabinet, very deep drawers and not like others where the top box is shallower and sits set back more.


----------



## puckacostello

There is someone on here replaced the badges with snap on ones, was nice anyone or pictures?  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derekh929

mattsbmw said:


> Trade card doesnt work on these offers


That's what they told me then they put in through and got a 5% disc also got on the 150 piece socket set that was down to £90 at time got 5% as well:thumb:


----------



## bobsabuilder




----------



## jenks

Picked up the red professional ones, 7 drawer top one and 5 drawer bottom one for £250. Early happy birthday to me!:thumb:


----------



## bobsabuilder

Industrial ones are on offer at 299 for both!


----------



## GTISnoopy

bobsabuilder said:


> Industrial ones are on offer at 299 for both!


I noticed that yesterday. If there's any left for home delivery I'm going to order one tomorrow.:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

bobsabuilder said:


> Industrial ones are on offer at 299 for both!


Just noticed this as well whilst looking for something else, very very tempting ...


----------



## GTISnoopy

Do you still get the mat insert for the top lidded section of the top box?

I got the draw liners for each draw but not a mat for the inside of the lidded top box bit? 



Sadly the ends of the draw handles silver covers are marked a little bit too but can live with that.


----------



## J800PAN

Ive been waiting for this offer to come back up. I had a work bonus of £200 of captial bonds at Christmas which Halfords happen to accept!!!


----------



## Z4-35i

There's also an additional 3.5% discount you can get at the moment through Quidco when purchasing products from Halfords for collection or delivery online.


----------



## J800PAN

Thanks for that, just signed up to Quidco and they say they have an issue with Halfords at the moment? Ill try again tomorrow, always worth it for an extra saving!!


----------



## DNZ 21

Think I'll go pick up the industrial set tomorrow. Reviews seem decent enough and not a bad price at £300 for both


----------



## GTISnoopy

DNZ 21 said:


> Think I'll go pick up the industrial set tomorrow. Reviews seem decent enough and not a bad price at £300 for both


I just got mine.

Just check the draw silver painted handles most of mine are scratched about a centimeter before the ends even more visible after removing the protective plastic sadly.
Apart from that it has a couple tiny chips on the black down to metal and a few marks were the draw handles silver covers have moved and been rubbed the sides but that's all with my new one I just got.

Also I'm not sure if I was suppose to get a mat/draw protector for the lidded top box section compartment as I only got enough for the sliding draws.


----------



## jenks

Same here, got the draw liners but nothing in the top box.

Going to pick up some anti slip matting for all of them as the liners are not really that good anyway:thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21

Managed to get the last ones in the shop this morning. One of the boxes had a big crease along the side so the bloke in the shop let me open it there and then and check it. Thankfully the actual tool box was fine and even the silver handles have no marks on them so guess I got double lucky there

The bloke even seemed shocked that they were only £300 for them both lol


----------



## olliecampbell

I hate this thread with a passion.

I just can't seem to save up enough cash to get my hands on one of these! This time it's car servicing and DIY....

Damn you Halfords.


----------



## daz74

I have just ordered these today to replace my cheap £50 halfords one. Hope it comes with any damage


----------



## Chimpchoker

mattsbmw said:


> going slightly off topic, how did you get the stickers off?
> 
> something like tardis?


There is a product available in wilkos and pound shops called sticky stuff remover which does what it says on the bottle. I can vouch for the effectivness of this product for removing any labels, stickers etc.

HTH

Chimpy


----------



## mattsbmw

Chimpchoker said:


> There is a product available in wilkos and pound shops called sticky stuff remover which does what it says on the bottle. I can vouch for the effectivness of this product for removing any labels, stickers etc.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Chimpy


Blimey, that was along time ago, i used tardis in the end as i had that in the garage and it worked perfectly


----------



## jenks

Here's my new ones,
My halfords professional 150 piece tool kit fits perfectly.


----------



## J800PAN

Well i picked mine up yesterday, the guy seemed very helpful and let me unbox it there to check, the top cabinet was off of display so i managed to haggle an extra £30 off, that and registering my card with Quidco gives me an extra 4.5% back, all in all i think its the best purchase ive made in ages!!


----------



## Z4-35i

jenks said:


> Same here, got the draw liners but nothing in the top box.
> 
> Going to pick up some anti slip matting for all of them as the liners are not really that good anyway:thumb:


Mine arrived today, I went for home delivery rather than pick up from store. They came with the draw liners and the foam pad for the top of the main cabinet. They were well packed with fortunately no damage.

Need to spend some time tomorrow getting all the stickers and protective film off.

Impressed with the quality of the two units for the price.


----------



## puckacostello

Anyone polished and waxed there's yet?


----------



## Z4-35i

puckacostello said:


> Anyone polished and waxed there's yet?


Funny you should mention that. The first thing I noticed when opening the packaging was not the sleek aluminum handles or the robust design and construction, it was that the black paint looked a bit flat and there was lots of orange peel. :lol:

A light polish and wax is definitely on the cards.


----------



## The Cueball

mattsbmw said:


> going slightly off topic, how did you get the stickers off?
> 
> something like tardis?


I thought it was law that tool boxes should have stickers on them???  :lol:

anyway, I got the red style ones in the sale a few years go.... good quality and lasting well...

:thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy

Z4-35i said:


> Funny you should mention that. The first thing I noticed when opening the packaging was not the sleek aluminum handles or the robust design and construction, it was that the black paint looked a bit flat and there was lots of orange peel. :lol:
> 
> A light polish and wax is definitely on the cards.


I have thought about doing mine at a later date but mine had a paint issue so I want to make sure the replacement one is going to be ok first.


----------



## puckacostello

Are they clear coated or will I get black pads?


----------



## J800PAN

puckacostello said:


> Anyone polished and waxed there's yet?


The night i got mine i gave it a good session with AG SRP and Dodo juice Hard Candy... Shiney Shiney!!


----------



## daz74

Got mine yesterday without any damage. All my stickers came off no problems with a little help from my 3 yr old daughter. It actually says in the instructions you can wax it so I will give mine the once over.


----------



## Tomep3

I used to have one of these a couple years back, the only reason I got rid was because I got a 40" snap on box as it came up second hand and was like new! Plus I ran out of room for tools lol
The halfords box is very very good for the price!


----------



## w00044

Back up on offer again £300 buys both.


----------



## w138pbo

or £250 if you have a trade card


----------



## J800PAN

After closing on Christmas eve you get an extra 10% so last 2 years its been £269 for both.


----------



## PrestigeChris

w138pbo said:


> or £250 if you have a trade card


Didn't realise trade card worked on the offers?


----------



## Guest

PrestigeChris said:


> Didn't realise trade card worked on the offers?


Doesnt according to the emails they send out....

Dear Halfords Trade Card Member,
£299.99 inc vat.


----------



## w138pbo

they had the 200 piece socket set on offer at £150 50% off with trade card £125
got the top and bottom box for £250 with my trade card.


----------



## w138pbo

aka.eric said:


> Doesnt according to the emails they send out....
> 
> Dear Halfords Trade Card Member,
> £299.99 inc vat.


if bought separate the bottom box is £199.99 and top box £100 or buy both 
at the same time for £250.


----------



## Guest

w138pbo said:


> if bought separate the bottom box is £199.99 and top box £100 or buy both
> at the same time for £250.


Was that recently?...Trade offers this week is showing....


----------



## w138pbo

yes last week when i went in store


----------



## afctom

Can get them both for £270 now without a trade card, so closer to 230 with it in store.


----------



## GTISnoopy

Please tell me im not the only one who sat cleaning, polishing, sealing the paintwork on a toolbox. My family think ive totally lost the plot now.


----------



## Clancy

Went and had a look at these after seeing this thread, really wasn't impressed with the quality tbh


----------



## Radish293

They appear to be FREE today. Looks like they have an error with the website. Add the upper and lower to the basket and the total is zero. I got right to the payment screed with just delivery being charged before the Mrs stopped m e and said no. 
Would love to know if you can actually get them for delivery only £43 is a good price for a chest.


----------



## Rich.2211

I ordered mine in blue at our local Halfords and was promised it would arrive in store on Tuesday, however I haven't heard anything back since. Shame as I was looking forward to getting all my tools organised into it before I return to work.


----------



## Rich.2211

Radish293 said:


> They appear to be FREE today. Looks like they have an error with the website. Add the upper and lower to the basket and the total is zero. I got right to the payment screed with just delivery being charged before the Mrs stopped m e and said no.
> Would love to know if you can actually get them for delivery only £43 is a good price for a chest.


Maybe I should cancel my order and re-order online! :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1

It does go though at £43, just have to wait and see if it turns up now.lol it's worth a shot as I was going to get another set anyway.


----------



## JJ0063

It won't turn up, I paid via PayPal just incase they try and take the extra when they realise but the confirmation says its a request & not confirmed as items are subject to stock etc.

We'll see, decent if it arrives but I'd put a fair amount on it being cancelled.


----------



## andspenka

I have just ordered a set at £42.98, to be delivered on Thursday 8th Jan so we'll see what happens.

I've heard stories like this before and always seem to miss out, so I'm giving it a try this time. If they want to charge the full price I'll just cancel and order the cheaper ones for £199.


----------



## M4D YN

Fixed the price now


----------



## dstill

Radish293 said:


> They appear to be FREE today. Looks like they have an error with the website. Add the upper and lower to the basket and the total is zero. I got right to the payment screed with just delivery being charged before the Mrs stopped m e and said no.
> Would love to know if you can actually get them for delivery only £43 is a good price for a chest.


Have you got a link to this mate, for some reason my search doesn't find it?:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

If it doesn't we haven't loss anything and I've been wanting a second tool chest for a bit so worth a try.lo


----------



## andspenka

I've just had a confirmation email.

The price is still showing up £0.00 when I add them, it doesn't go to zero until you add them both and goto the basket.

Add both to the basket.

Link


----------



## Radish293

dstill said:


> Have you got a link to this mate, for some reason my search doesn't find it?:thumb:


https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...iN2McYMpMDe0AotJ/PaZ3njh
pKtxZxLBfD6jSn+PjmiM

Try this it goes to items in the basket.


----------



## Radish293

My Mrs still says no and to be fair I don't have room for them. But it does sound too good to be true. I heard that something went wrong with Amazon before Xmas and they honnored the price.


----------



## James_R

I've just ordered a set, comes back with £609.98 discount

Oh well, if it don't turn up it don't turn up.
Worth the five mins to add to basket and pay for.


----------



## M4D YN

James_R said:


> I've just ordered a set, comes back with £609.98 discount
> 
> Oh well, if it don't turn up it don't turn up.
> Worth the five mins to add to basket and pay for.


What one or that,as you must have special powers as its not working for me??


----------



## Radish293

The link above doest appear to work try this one.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/garage-equipment/tool-chests-tool-boxes

Just add the pair of black or the pair of blue to the basket


----------



## dstill

I've just managed to order it but it took ages to process, website has probably crashed seeing as its a fantastic offer..........maybe I'm a pessimist but I don't think they'll honour this but worth a go, lol:lol:


----------



## Rob74

I just did it to collect at my local store & it says £0.00 to pay collection from 1:00 pm on the Wednesday 7th according to the text


----------



## Cookies

Ain't working for me!

Got this









Cooks


----------



## Rob74

I keep getting that now 
I was going to try & get a second one at a different store / home delivery lol


----------



## Hoppo1979

Websites crashed. I ordered for delivery I suspect we have been rumbled! Hey ho!


----------



## Rob74

Could be interesting when I go into store to collect


----------



## Hoppo1979

Rob74 said:


> Could be interesting when I go into store to collect


I'd be there when they open the doors mate. That way the manager might not have opened the red email from HQ. my dad's cousin is store manager at Chesterfield. Shall I tap her up see what the policy is?


----------



## Rob74

Hoppo1979 said:


> I'd be there when they open the doors mate. That way the manager might not have opened the red email from HQ. my dad's cousin is store manager at Chesterfield. Shall I tap her up see what the policy is?


Mines not ready until Wednesday (standard for our little store) so I think they will have had a heads up from HQ


----------



## JJ0063

People have already been phoned by stores & told its £299.99 if they want it still.


----------



## James_R

I haven't had any confirmation of my order by text or email
But Ive got the order confirmation print out

If nothing comes of it, big deal, nothing ventured nothing gained.

They have got some great deals on some quality stuff, and even the mrs says its worth getting something to have in the garage.
Not at £299 though.
I don't need one that bad.

The £199 red set is decent, but again, Id just be buying it for buyings sake
And I already have the money earmarked for a GoPro Hero4 Silver, if anyone has any in stock anytime soon


----------



## TomWVXR

James_R said:


> I haven't had any confirmation of my order by text or email
> But Ive got the order confirmation print out
> 
> If nothing comes of it, big deal, nothing ventured nothing gained.
> 
> They have got some great deals on some quality stuff, and even the mrs says its worth getting something to have in the garage.
> Not at £299 though.
> I don't need one that bad.
> 
> The £199 red set is decent, but again, Id just be buying it for buyings sake
> And I already have the money earmarked for a GoPro Hero4 Silver, if anyone has any in stock anytime soon


Currys have the GoPro in stock


----------



## Radish293

Web site fixed back to £299 today. Good luck to those who bought it.


----------



## James_R

TomWVXR said:


> Currys have the GoPro in stock


Not Hero4 Silver, I can't find one anywhere.
Not at Argos or anywhere

Not even the Gopro uk website

I've got some Currys vouchers coming in the post, so I'll wait til they land and take them in store later in the month, that gives me £40 off.

Lets see who gets an email from Halfords telling them they'll be getting nothing.
I haven't had anything yet


----------



## TomWVXR

James_R said:


> Not Hero4 Silver, I can't find one anywhere.
> Not at Argos or anywhere
> 
> Not even the Gopro uk website
> 
> I've got some Currys vouchers coming in the post, so I'll wait til they land and take them in store later in the month, that gives me £40 off.
> 
> Lets see who gets an email from Halfords telling them they'll be getting nothing.
> I haven't had anything yet


http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...on-camcorder-silver-edition-10075720-pdt.html

Says in stock for delivery or collection, GoPro have them in stock aswell


----------



## andspenka

I have received the following email from Halfords, looks like I'm not getting a new tool box delivered after all.

Dear 

Thank you for your recent order at Halfords.com. 

It is with regret that I must advise we are unable to process your order due to an administrative pricing error on the product(s) that you have ordered. This has driven a high influx of orders which we are sadly unable to fulfil. I apologise sincerely that on this occasion Halfords will be required to cancel your online order. The pricing error has been fixed so the item(s) can be ordered at the correct price.

Please accept our apologies for any disappointment experienced on this occasion. 

Kind regards 

Halfords Customer Services


----------



## Hoppo1979

andspenka said:


> I have received the following email from Halfords, looks like I'm not getting a new tool box delivered after all.
> 
> Dear
> 
> Thank you for your recent order at Halfords.com.
> 
> It is with regret that I must advise we are unable to process your order due to an administrative pricing error on the product(s) that you have ordered. This has driven a high influx of orders which we are sadly unable to fulfil. I apologise sincerely that on this occasion Halfords will be required to cancel your online order. The pricing error has been fixed so the item(s) can be ordered at the correct price.
> 
> Please accept our apologies for any disappointment experienced on this occasion.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Halfords Customer Services


Don't know if I'm currently under the radar but my order status is now "being picked" and I have only paid for delivery. I'm still doubtful but I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## dstill

Mine says the same but I've noticed the transaction in my credit card account is still pending so who knows, lol.


----------



## Hoppo1979

Yeah just checked my statement and money not taken yet. I think we will get emails today. 

I love the way they make out they have no stock left in the email, then say they are now available to order at the right price haha.


----------



## Hoppo1979

Any more updates from anyone? No email yet and mine is apparently still 'being picked' according to the online tracker


----------



## JJ0063

Mine has been 'Being picked' since last thursday, still says delivery on or before 8th. 

I'm just waiting for the cancellation email though as the Paypal transaction shows as 'Pending' still.


----------



## Rob74

I just had a phone call from my store telling me it was ready for collection a day early. When I checked the price she said £299 I said that's not what's on my reservation email, 
Not a problem she said bring the email & I will override the system for your price, she soon changed her mind when I said it was £0.00 lol

She got customer services to ring me who then came out with different story's as to what & when they found the problem, she even wanted me to give her details of any other orders I knew about & what store they had been made at (not likely)
She got very rude & abrupt when I wouldn't help her 

So good luck to everyone I really hope at least one of us gets something out of them


----------



## dstill

Hoppo1979 said:


> Any more updates from anyone? No email yet and mine is apparently still 'being picked' according to the online tracker


Ditto, not heard anything yet.


----------



## dstill

Rob74 said:


> I just had a phone call from my store telling me it was ready for collection a day early. When I checked the price she said £299 I said that's not what's on my reservation email,
> Not a problem she said bring the email & I will override the system for your price, she soon changed her mind when I said it was £0.00 lol
> 
> She got customer services to ring me who then came out with different story's as to what & when they found the problem, she even wanted me to give her details of any other orders I knew about & what store they had been made at (not likely)
> She got very rude & abrupt when I wouldn't help her
> 
> So good luck to everyone I really hope at least one of us gets something out of them


What made her think you knew of any other orders that may have been placed, sounds like a very inexperienced and unprofessional customer service rep?


----------



## kartman

Seems I missed all the excitement. I have to say they have some good offers in the workshop section of their sale. Very tempted by the Professional 5 & 7 drawer bundle and a few other things!


----------



## Rob74

dstill said:


> What made her think you knew of any other orders that may have been placed, sounds like a very inexperienced and unprofessional customer service rep?


I did say I knew of other people who had also placed an order which I think looking back was the point at which her attitude changed, don't think she liked the fact that I may have shared the info with others who also wanted the box for free lol

Trading standards did say that regardless of the t&c on the website halfords are in breach of the reservation contract, unfortunately the only real option is to terminate the contract & make me reorder BUT you don't need to mention the last part to halfords do you?


----------



## Bero

Someone put a wrong number in a spread sheet....easy done, get over it and move on.

Why are people expecting them to give away multi-hundred pound equipment for nothing?! The law is also clear, the store can tell you to go forth and procreate. :devil::devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Steve

good work mate


----------



## JJ0063

Bero said:


> Someone put a wrong number in a spread sheet....easy done, get over it and move on.
> 
> Why are people expecting them to give away multi-hundred pound equipment for nothing?! The law is also clear, the store can tell you to go forth and procreate. :devil::devil:
> 
> :thumb:


It did happen though?

Someone from HUKD went to get one with click & collect £0 reservation at 9am, walked straight out with it.

Apparently only 3 in the country were honoured before they realised.


----------



## Guest

And Hot Deals UK isnt full of bull****t*rs....like this guy

I can confirm I clicked and I collected toady no questions asked they even loaded it into the van for me very nice ppl

And the reply from someone....

Considering the deal was fixed last week, and that head office had memo'd all stores, this seems incredible.

What a sad bunch... so many wanted something for nothing.


----------



## Welshquattro1

I see they have a new offer on with these with a socket set


----------



## DetailMyCar

I got one for Christmas


----------



## legs

exactly the same as mine


----------



## Bero

I had an industrial set reserved on 'click and collect' for Tuesday as they were at £300 for the pair. In the mean time my local Costco got a different one in stock. So I bought one of these instead. A night and day difference in quality and feel....as you would expect from a toolbox that weighs 180kg empty!


----------



## Shug

No fair, I didn't get the middle 4 drawer unit when I got mine 
(Admittedly I bought mine years ago but still!)


----------



## aerodynamic18

shug you can buy it separately


----------



## Shug

aerodynamic18 said:


> shug you can buy it separately


Yeah, but its 100 quid. I want it freeeeeee! :lol:


----------



## M4D YN

Bero said:


> I had an industrial set reserved on 'click and collect' for Tuesday as they were at £300 for the pair. In the mean time my local Costco got a different one in stock. So I bought one of these instead. A night and day difference in quality and feel....as you would expect from a toolbox that weighs 180kg empty!


Costings??


----------



## AndyC

GTISnoopy said:


> Please tell me im not the only one who sat cleaning, polishing, sealing the paintwork on a toolbox. My family think ive totally lost the plot now.


Nope, both my Halfords boxes are Zaino'd - as is some of the contents....


----------



## Welshquattro1

Any updates?Did anybody on here get a free industrial tool chest and Cabinet after?


----------



## Bero

M4D YN said:


> Costings??


Link to specs

Was cheaper in store, £440 (inc VAT), well worth it!


----------



## alcarp

Ended up buying the halfords industrial today when the online "flash sale" was on. 

I got an email this morning from them saying 10% off between 12-2pm. Went on at that time, clicked and collected and paid 269 upon collection, Now going to open it up, hope it aint damaged!

JUST managed to fit it in the back of the mk1 leon!


----------



## James_R

I got my email from halfords customer service today telling me they were cancelling the order.

The money had come out my account for the delivery and the courier contacted me last week to arrange delivery before they intercepted.
My in-laws have been waiting in the last two days when the courier had confirmed they were coming.

Ah well, Halfords are crediting the money.
Would have been nice if it had turned up but i never really expected it to.

Need to look at some cheaper storage now lol


----------



## Guest

A night and day difference in quality and feel....as you would expect from a toolbox that weighs 180kg empty!
Have to agree with you there...much better than the Halfords job :thumb:.

Some of the pics show these lower quality...not the "Industrial" boxes
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ga...net-7-drawer--chest-and-4-drawer-chest-bundle


----------



## Clancy

I like that Costco one! Nearest shop to me is 3 hours away ffs


----------



## M4D YN

Clancy said:


> I like that Costco one! Nearest shop to me is 3 hours away ffs


It looks so worth the cash and last a lifetime 

I don't have the cash sadly,but was wondering if anyone has bought the one in the link below

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/gara...ets/mechanics-8-drawer-tool-box-chest-cabinet


----------



## Clancy

Not but I like the look of that too, looks good quality for the money with bb draws. Reviews sound good

Looks very similar to this which I have see in the shop and is nice

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/ctc800-8-drawer-combi-chest-cabinet


----------



## Bero

Clancy said:


> Not but I like the look of that too, looks good quality for the money with bb draws. Reviews sound good
> 
> Looks very similar to this which I have see in the shop and is nice
> 
> https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/ctc800-8-drawer-combi-chest-cabinet





M4D YN said:


> It looks so worth the cash and last a lifetime
> 
> I don't have the cash sadly,but was wondering if anyone has bought the one in the link below
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/gara...ets/mechanics-8-drawer-tool-box-chest-cabinet


These are all manufactured in teh same factory and rebranded, or manufactured under licence. The bottom compartment is the only differences.

Makro have similar for £108 (inc VAT)










And the bigger brother from Clarke for £180










And same from Sealy for £256










This does not mean they use the same steel gauge, drawer barings ets...but their similarity is uncanny 

My old box (seen below) is the 13 drawer version of these (top box is inside the bottom box to make it easier for my friend to pick up.

It has worked fine for 5 years and good for the price (I think it was a little over £100 from Marco) , my only complaint is the drawer depth, you cant fit chisels of files or screw drivers in the shallow drawers.


Bero said:


>


----------



## DetailMyCar

The Halfords one that was given to me as a present is about 1/2 the price of the Kirkland one but for what it stores (Detailing kit - Tape, sanding papers, light tools, torches, number plate screws, a few products here and there) the quality is more than good enough to do the job I need it for.

There will always be better products if you spend more, it's like saying the Snap On ones will be far superior to the Kirkland ones, they should be in reality but as long as it does the job you need it for who cares


----------



## Clean ocd

they come in green now


----------



## rhinoman

Anyone know if the Sealey one at Halfords is what is rebadged for the Halfords Industrial one? I'd quite like to add a centre box that is listed under the Sealey range.


----------



## jenks

Anyone got any tips on how to remove all the stickers on the red professional range?


----------



## Focusaddict

Tardus is what I seen being mentioned.


----------



## jenks

I have some of that so will give it a try, why they don't just peel off I don't know!


----------



## alcarp

rhinoman said:


> Anyone know if the Sealey one at Halfords is what is rebadged for the Halfords Industrial one? I'd quite like to add a centre box that is listed under the Sealey range.


That sealey middle box is the only one I could find that would fit. seemed to be perfect dimensions aswell.


----------



## Nanoman

The Sealey SuperLine stuff seems to be dirt cheap at Halfords at the moment. £299 for something that's £599 on the Sealey site.

Very, very tempting but need to get my garage in order before I spunk that kind of money.


----------



## Guest

Sealey suggested selling prices are always well above the actual price you buy the gear for.The 7 draw roller cabinet that Halfords show for £299 is available from most Sealey suppliers around the £300 mark....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sealey-Tool...box-Ball-Bearing-Runners-Slides-/200724013404
http://www.workshopping.co.uk/product/rollcab-7-drawer-with-ball-bearing-runners-white/AP26479TW/
http://www.bodyshop-tools-supplies.co.uk/product_view.php?id=21671&gclid=CKnx24iIt8MCFWLlwgodBSgASg


----------



## Nanoman

aka.eric said:


> Sealey suggested selling prices are always well above the actual price you buy the gear for.The 7 draw roller cabinet that Halfords show for £299 is available from most Sealey suppliers around the £300 mark....
> http://www.workshopping.co.uk/product/rollcab-7-drawer-with-ball-bearing-runners-white/AP26479TW/


It's still cheap though (10% less than the one in your link).


----------



## Guest

Nanoman said:


> It's still cheap though (10% less than the one in your link).


If you have a Halfords very close,then yes its convenient etc and its a fair price.But cheap?..probably more just the going price you can find them elsewhere for the same money....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sealey-Tool...04?clk_rvr_id=771088802487&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## Nanoman

aka.eric said:


> If you have a Halfords very close,then yes its convenient etc and its a fair price.But cheap?..probably more just the going price you can find them elsewhere for the same money....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sealey-Tool...04?clk_rvr_id=771088802487&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


Yeah but I can go into Halfords and dribble on it while stroking it.


----------



## transtek

Bero said:


> Link to specs
> 
> Was cheaper in store, £440 (inc VAT), well worth it!


Here at our CostCo (Mexico), that same tool box costs 690 pounds!


----------



## 47p2

Save your money and head for the bay. You can buy a nice Snap-On or Mac Tools tool box for similar money and it will last a lifetime


----------



## rhinoman

alcarp said:


> That sealey middle box is the only one I could find that would fit. seemed to be perfect dimensions aswell.


Sorry to clarify, do you have one or have you just compared dimensions?


----------



## alcarp

I just compared dimensions. I do plan in getting one but not sure it will be this month


----------



## enc

puckacostello said:


> There is someone on here replaced the badges with snap on ones,
> 
> 2


----------



## enc

jenks said:


> Here's my new ones,
> My halfords professional 150 piece tool kit fits perfectly.


:thumb: Nice


----------



## 47p2

This Snap On top box was bought for £40.00 off Gumtree. Once home I attacked it with thinners to remove the rattle can paint and used a hairdryer to remove the decals (original Snap On paint is extremely hard and the thinners does not harm it if care is taken)










After a couple of hours work I now have a tidy old box




























Then I was offered a daddy toolbox for less than the price of a Halfords box, big enough to hold all my bike parts and tools


----------



## jenks

enc said:


> :thumb: Nice


Thanks, looks a bit better now in a garage rather than the shed, also a bit more full now:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Here's how they look now.






A little bit OCD, but it is nice knowing where all my tools are:thumb:


----------



## rhinoman

10% off at Halfords tomorrow (Thursday) between 12-2pm.


----------



## enc

@ jenks, Really like the way you have the tools laid out in the box. Is that the halfords 170 piece set ? I assume you have simply split the case in half to use As a liner ?


----------



## robwils

jenks said:


> Here's how they look now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit OCD, but it is nice knowing where all my tools are:thumb:


Looks good, was in halfords the other day looking at these. Think a purchase is on the cards.


----------



## Bbarnes

I just ordered a bundle offer on the top middle and bottom industrial chest. RRP is £810 but they have them at the minute for £400 which is a bargain as it is.

Through quid I have a code for 10% off tools and workshop which is B16WT02. I was expecting this to bring the total to £360 but it added the discount on each item then removed the bundle discount.

So I got a total of 15 drawers for £318. Very happy with that, its another £82 I can spend on tools to fill it.

Link to the bundle


----------



## RAPS3

BIG THUMBS UP !!

I've just ordered this lot and ended up paying only £288 !

Using the bundle offer + the above discount code B16WT02 + another 10% discount through a voucher scheme we have at work - absolute bargain. 

I already have a top and bottom box but no middle section. Guess I've just doubled up


----------



## Bero

If you're up in the £300-400 band definitely consider one of these They are cheaper in-store, I think I was £425 inc VAT. Considerably bigger, better and stronger then the Halfords range.

I bought one this year.


----------



## Gaz|

Pfft, I can show you how much they must be ripping people off... I walked in there looking at the tool boxes, got my halfords trade card out, got the guy behind the counter to scan a few of them with my trade card, and it works out just slightly under half the price of what ever the list price is.. So I got the £300 odd 7 draw roller cab tool chest for £150... So if you know anyone local with a trade card, get them to go with you..


----------



## RAPS3

I'm happy with it for just under £300 - I wouldn't pay the top whack for them though.


----------



## RAPS3

All unboxed -
Happy days

Garage is still a work in progress and now more tools are needed too


----------

